# Lợi ích của việc sử dụng đồng phục tạp dề



## maihuong79 (12/7/19)

Tạp dề đồng phục không chỉ có tác dụng bảo vệ quần áo được sạch sẽ, tránh bám bẩn từ thức ăn, nước uống mà tạp dề còn là trang phục mang tính thời trang, với đội ngũ thiết kế chuyên nghiệp, xưởng may Đồng Phục Mi A đã làm hài lòng hàng ngàn khách hàng với nhiều mẫu thiết kế đẹp, mang phong cách riêng biệt.






Mẫu tạp dề hiện tại rất đa dạng, dễ thương có, cá tính có, phá cách có, nhưng 2 mẫu được sử dụng nhiều nhất vẫn là:

Mẫu tạp dề cao, dây cột sau lưng và dây đeo cổ, phù hợp cho tạp dề bếp, tạp dề pha chế, với độ cao ngang ngực. Dây đeo cổ có hoặc không có tăng đưa để điều chỉnh độ dài.
Mẫu tạp dề nửa người có dây cột sau lưng, dài ngang hoặc bằng đầu gối dành cho tạp dề phục vụ, tạp dề quán. Ngoài ra, tạp dề phục vụ thường được chủ quám may thêm 1-2 túi để đựng bút, cuốn order hay hộp quẹt.






*Lợi ích của việc sử dụng đồng phục tạp dề*

Xây dựng thương hiệu: Việc trang bị tạp dề đồng phục phù hợp cho nhân viên là một cách tuyệ vời để tiếp thị cho công ty. Đặt may tạp dề có thể thiết kế kết hợp logo và khẩu hiệu của tổ chức để nhân viên trở thành đại diện thương hiệu, giúp quảng cáo, PR hình ảnh công ty một cách gần nhất đến với công chúng. Một bộ đồng phục đẹp sẽ truyền đạt đầy đủ các giá trị mà doang nghiệp muốn khách hàng biết đến. Điều này giúp gia tăng sức hấp dẫn và tăng doanh thu và giảm chi phí marketing
Đảm bảo cho tiêu chuẩn an toàn: Một doanh nghiệp khi cung cấp tạp dề đồng phục cho nhân viên của mình sẽ không phải lo lắng về việc đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn của an toan toàn theo quy chuẩn của các ban ngành.
Dịch vụ khách hàng được cải tiến: Khi nhân viên mặc đồng phục công ty sẽ dễ dàng hơn cho khách hàng để xác định họ và nếu cần có thể nhờ hỗ trợ. Và điều quan trọng nhất, nhân viên luôn có khuynh hướng tương tác với khách hàng một cách thường xuyên nhất là trong những sự kiện hoặc trong các nhà hàng, quán ăn. Nhờ đó mà hình ảnh công ty sẽ để lại một ấn tượng rất tốt với khách hàng
Tăng sự gắn kết giữa nhân viên với nhân viên và nhân viên với công ty: Việc mặc đồng phục tạp dề của công ty giúp doanh nghiệp tạo ra một môi trường kinh doanh gắn kết. Giúp nhân viên cảm thấy ấm áp và an tâm khi làm việc trong môi trường được chăm chút từng cái ăn, cái mặc.






*Tại sao nên chọn các dịch vụ đồng phục tại aothun.net?*

Giá sản xuất đồng phục thấp nhất vì được may tại xưởng, không qua trung gian
Chúng tôi chuyên sản xuất đồng phục gấp cho khách hàng trong thời gian sớm nhất
Mỗi đồng phục may xong đều qua khâu kiểm tra thành phẩm rất kỹ lưỡng
Sản xuất phải gần khu nguyên liệu để tiết kiệm chi phí. Bán hàng phải ở gần người mua để giao nhanh
Thợ may đồng phục kinh nghiệm may ít nhất 5 năm, yêu nghề và tận tâm với từng sản phẩm đồng phục
Máy may được trang bị mới nhất, tốt nhất để tạo ra những đồng phục chất lượng nhất
*Thiết kế miễn phí* - aothun.net thiết kế miễn phí áo thun đồng phục trước khi đặt cọc thanh toán
*May mẫu miễn phí* - Đối với đơn hàng áo thun đồng phục từ 100 cái trở lên, aothun.net hỗ trợ may miễn phí áo thun mẫu
*Giao hàng miễn phí* - Đồng phục sẽ được giao miễn phí tới tận tay khách hàng trong nội ô TpHCM






Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ với *Đồng Phục Mi A* để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ

*Hotline: 0772 555 444*
Sài Gòn: (028) 7777 0000
Hà Nội: (024) 7777 0000
Email:dongphuc@aothun.net
Website: aothun.net

*Công ty TNHH Đồng Phục Mi A - Áo Thun Đồng Phục, In, Thêu, May Đồng Phục*
Trụ sở: 981/1B, Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Phường 7, Quận Tân Bình, TpHCM


----------



## lannanh (1/6/22)

Mình mặc áo thun đồng phục bên Đồng phục Fennik cũng thoải mái lắm, dáng vừa người, chất liệu ổn.


----------

